# 1000 Mbps Google Fiber service hits Kansas City



## reniarahim1 (Jul 30, 2012)

1000 Mbps Google Fiber service hits Kansas City

Google's recently launched Google Fiber service offers that a 1,000 Mbps Internet service, which is a hundred times faster than the average Internet connection in the world, seems to be off to a great start.

The search giant launched the Google Fiber service in Kansas City a few days ago. Aimed at consumers only and offering a gigabit speed Internet connection and cable TV this service has already received over 3,900 pre-registrations. Over 20 percent of the fiberhood zones that the company has designated have gained enough pre-registrations to guarantee a buildout.

The reason Kansas was picked as the launch city is explained by Kevin Lo, General Manager of Google Access, in a blog post on the Google Fiber Blog. Lo wrote, “When we announced that we wanted to provide a community with Internet access more than 100 times faster than what most Americans enjoy today, we asked who was interested in working with us. More than 1,100 cities raised their hands, and those of you in Kansas City, Kansas and Kansas City, Missouri won us over with your enthusiasm for better, faster web connections.”


According to The Verge, Google intends to build the service in areas with the most internet connections first and calls each buildout a “rally”. In order to qualify for a rally, each fiberhood must gather a minimum required number of $10 pre-registrations to bring Google’s Internet service to that zone.

There are three different packages available for Google’s Internet service. There is a common construction fee of $300 for connecting the home to the fiber infrastructure, irrespective of the package opted for. Internet access alone will cost $70 for Internet. Internet and cable TV service will cost $120 a month.

The packages available are:

Google Fiber + TV: This is the ultimate package which offers symmetrical gigabit-speed connection plus Google TV, which offers local channels, YouTube, Netflix and Google’s “fiber channels”. Consumers opting for this package will also get a brand new Nexus 7 tablet, which they can use as a remote control for the TV. There is also a regular Bluetooth remote control in the package, in case you find the tablet a bit too big to pass as a remote control. Plus, Google is also planning to release an iOS app for controlling the Google Fiber TV product with iPhones or iPads. A Wi-Fi router and a 2 TB storage box are part of this package. Consumers will also get a free terabyte of storage in Google’s cloud locker, G Drive. The total cost for this package is $120 per month and if customers sign a two-year contract Google will waive the $300 connection fee.

Google Fiber: This package offers the same thing except the TV package. This will suit consumers who just want high-speed Internet connection and are not much interested in the TV service. This package costs $70 a month and for users who sign a 1-year contract Google will waive the $300 connection fee.

Free Internet: This is exactly what it says – free Internet connection with no monthly charge. However, consumers will have to pay the construction fee of $300 either lumpsum or $25 a month if they sign up for one year. This plan covers any household which falls in the fiber footprint.

Though the installation charges and the plans seem expensive - costing around Rs. 6,600 every month - the 1Gbps fast Google Fiber+TV plan is an unbelievably good deal compared with the Internet service available in India. A decent 1 Mbps connection would cost around Rs. 1,000 per month in India. All we can do is wish that Google Fiber makes its way to India at some point in the future, but that probably won't happen.

At the time of writing this, there are just under 42 days to pre-register for Google Fiber.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 30, 2012)

atleast a couple of decades till it gets to India


----------



## masterkd (Jul 30, 2012)

^yeah my grandson will use it and I'm not even married.


----------



## shashankm (Jul 30, 2012)

Another 2000 years till it hits dead end in US and gets unveiled in India!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh my god. Thats freaking fast.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 30, 2012)

Get Job in Kansas, that's the easiest way to access Google Fiber.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 30, 2012)

And in India Airtel is demanding profit share from Google and Facebook for their ghatiya infrastructure.


----------



## reddead (Jul 30, 2012)

1000 Mbps as in download speed of 100+ mbps??


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 30, 2012)

Did I read 1000mbps free internet correctly ?

Or am I on drugs ?


----------



## reddead (Jul 30, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> Did I read 1000mbps free internet correctly ?
> 
> Or am I on drugs ?



free is limited to 5mbps, also free users have to give $300 or $25/mo...


----------



## pramudit (Jul 30, 2012)

1gbps speed... wow.... 
and in India 10mbps unlimited connection will cost more than google fiber...


----------



## Vyom (Jul 30, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> 1000 Mbps Google Fiber service hits Kansas City...
> 
> _blah blah_
> 
> ...



I stopped reading after the above line. (Yeah, it's the first). 
Since I am fed up of listening to news of high speed connections everywhere except India and become jelly!


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 30, 2012)

Hands down to BSNL.. It gives 24 Mbps at 15000 with FUP 250GB . LOL

Speeds 1/40 times and cost 4x more.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 30, 2012)

masterkd said:


> ^yeah my grandson will use it and I'm not even married.


+1 to that.
Not only yours, my grandsons will also use it.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jul 30, 2012)

My previous college ( Dr Ram Manohar Lohiya National law University) had 1Gbps connection . When we did speed test our own college used to come as ISP!!!


----------



## RON28 (Jul 31, 2012)

yeyyyyyyyy my great grandson would play multiplayer games without lag...good news


----------



## arvindpareek (Jul 31, 2012)

very true, the fiber service seems to be very interesting, a speed which is 100 times faster means a lot


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 31, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> atleast a couple of decades till it gets to India


Make it five.


----------



## daemon (Jul 31, 2012)

ashis_lakra said:


> Hands down to BSNL.. It gives 24 Mbps at 15000 with FUP 250GB . LOL
> 
> Speeds 1/40 times and cost 4x more.



rofl, Don't tease BSNL, if they read your post, they might'll tease you more by lifting the price to 50000


----------



## akkib89 (Aug 1, 2012)

I think most IITs and NITs have 1 gbps connection. I, myself have consistently tested results on speedtest.net. Average was 25-40 mbps.....wait it was MBps.....!!! Once I got 66 Mbps on summer vacation. The highest in my college yet.
We forgot there was a thing called dc++


----------



## coldhart (Aug 2, 2012)

I envy them , lucky dogs


----------



## GamingManiac (Aug 5, 2012)

While the news itself makes us drool,This may never come to India in the first place.


----------



## Usui1811 (Aug 6, 2012)

This might come to India, when the world's speed reaches in terabytes.


----------



## chander2012 (Aug 10, 2012)

This is really going to be a great milestone in the history of internet .

Such a great ideas should be adopted in all the countries.


----------



## 101gamzer (Aug 10, 2012)

1000Mbps!! It will be mind blowing fast!


----------

